

Real Hoverboards? - omeganine
http://growld.com/hoverboards-finally-arrived/
I thought mayyyybe for a second but after seeing Terrel Owens it looks so fake. I love how they don&#x27;t even explain any of the tech lol.
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341539)

